# Futurama: Kultserie kehrt als kostenloses Spiel zurück



## Knusperferkel (23. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Futurama: Kultserie kehrt als kostenloses Spiel zurück* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Futurama: Kultserie kehrt als kostenloses Spiel zurück


----------



## OutsiderXE (23. Februar 2016)

Yeaa-...aaaaw....


----------



## HanFred (23. Februar 2016)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Yeaa-...aaaaw....



Genau mein Gedanke.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2016)

Schade nur als Spiel. Auch wenn Bender zu spielen sicher Spaß machen könnte (aber vermutlich wird man eher Fry sein.


----------



## Loosa (23. Februar 2016)

Also ein Diamond Dash oder Candy Crush (das sind ja auch "Puzzle"-Spiele) mit Futurama außenrum?
Und F2P heißt ja dann in-app Kohle. 

Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem damit, für Spiele wie "Wolf Among Us" sogar auf Mobilplattformen €25 zu bezahlen. Aber F2P intalliere ich mir unter iOS erst gar nicht mehr. Egal wie gut, vom Konzept "warten oder zahlen" hab ich mittlerweile die Nase voll.


----------



## Flo66R6 (23. Februar 2016)

Das wird bestimmt genau so toll wie das kostenlose Simpsons Spiel! Da heißt es schon nach ein paar Minuten entweder warten, oder tolle Ingame Währung kaufen, yey!

Schön wären mal die Simpsons oder meinetwegen auch Futurama im Stile von South Park: The Stick Of Truth. Dieser ganze F2P Mist kann mir (bis auf ganz wenige rühmliche Ausnahmen wie z.B. Fallout Shelter) gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2016)

F2P ? Ohne mich. Auch wenn es Futurama ist. Die können mich mal an meinem blanken Metallarsch lecken.....


----------



## michinebel (23. Februar 2016)

Ein Point & Click Adeventure wäre mir da lieber also so nen Puzzel...


----------



## stevem (23. Februar 2016)

"mobiles Spiel " als ich das gelesen habe, habe ich das interesse am weiter lesen und dem Spiel verloren.

Eine neue Serie, oder Film wäre mir bei weitem lieber


----------



## Orzhov (23. Februar 2016)

Man kann es sich ja mal ansehen.


----------



## Loosa (25. Februar 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Man kann es sich ja mal ansehen.



Kann man, das gibt es jetzt im App Store.
Es _ist_ ein Diamond Dash Klon... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3d2eFxVv2_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (25. Februar 2016)

Dann doch lieber die Serie nochmal ansehen ^^


----------



## Orzhov (26. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kann man, das gibt es jetzt im App Store.
> Es _ist_ ein Diamond Dash Klon...
> 
> 
> ...



Hab es gestern angespielt. Ich frage mich wofür die da Geld verlangen wollen.


----------

